#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Ask Me Anything (AMA) >  >  Startup Grind: Colombo ???

## Assassin

There is a hype on Startup Grind, Colombo. It will be on June 22nd of July 2018 at Dialog Axiata PLC Auditorium. They request the participants to be there around around 4 Pm - 7 Pm.  What is exactly it is ?, is it like the the other startup weekends around Sri Lanka? How long  will it happen?? If anyone know further details about it, explain here.

----------

